# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  Ферма в Австралии

## Сантош дас

Харе Кришна!
Преданные,кто был на этой ферме? http://www.krishnafarm.net
Есть ли сейчас кто-то там из русскоговорящих ?
Поделитесь опытом или мнениями,пожалуйста

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Фильм с русскими субтитрами.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Налоговый бухгалтер Елена Телегина ведет блог о жизни в Австралии. В ее блоге мы нашли репортаж с кришнаитской фермы, где она провела несколько месяцев, работая «за еду». Авторская орфография и пунктуация сохранены.  http://www.krishna.ru/headings/on-th...e-krishnas.php

----------

